# SHENZHEN | Nanshan Anju Gaoxin Garden | 201m x 3 | 61 fl x 3 | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

located here (old pic)













提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Shenzhen Talents Housing Group 人才安居





安居高新花园项目 - 人才安居


深圳市人才安居集团是深圳市委市政府保障深圳人才安居乐业的平台，是深圳市专责负责人才安居住房投资建设和运营管理的市属国有独资公司，具有政策性和功能性属性。同时，市人才安居集团也具有企业属性的本质特征，对标新加坡建屋发展局，通过企业化运作和市场化手段，努力将集团打造成为我市人才安居住房投融资平台，人才安居住房建设、收购平台，政策性人才住房供给平台，以及政策性、专业化、规模化的住房租赁平台。



www.szrcaj.com





3x200.55m. Source: http://www.szns.gov.cn/nsqcsgxj/attachment/0/858/858747/9255144.pdf





读创--南山安居高新花园2023年建成，可提供人才住房2176套


南山安居高新花园项目将于2023年建成，届时，可提供住房共4004套，其中人才住房2176套，还迁房1828套。读创/深圳商报记者李秀瑜6月2日，深圳市人才安居集团2020年“安全生产月”活动在南山安居高新花园项目现场启动。此次“安全生产月”活动以“消除事故隐患，筑牢安全防线”为主题，由市人才安居集团旗下南山人才安居公司和中建三局一公司承办。



duchuang.sznews.com














Mid 2020, by shinchen 









Late 2021, by 摩天圳


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

I think we already have a thread for this project


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

germanicboy said:


> I think we already have a thread for this project


please show the thread and ask the moderator to merge them


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

SSP: Talents Housing New Garden 1, Shenzhen - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-17 by HNCRS


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

I wonder how many >200m residential towers are there u/c in Shenzhen. More than 50 probably 😍


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-10 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this area has already a huge amount of buildings


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-26 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------

